# Freeriden Raum Overath



## anku66 (7. Juli 2011)

Hallo wer kennt Strecken im Raum Overath zum Freeriden, komme aus aus Marialinden. Suche auch noch Gleichgesinnte aus der Gegend, bin aber kein Tourenprofi (bei 18kg Bikegewicht).


----------



## bibi1952 (8. Juli 2011)

Kenne ich einige, werde ich hier nicht kundtun.

Aber es gibt keinen Lift, alles muss hoch gefahren oder geschoben werden.

Öffentlich gibt Strecken bei www.frosthelm.de.

VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (8. Juli 2011)

Ich komme aus Overath  Meine Hometrails waren immer direkt um den Ort gelegen, in Marialinden war ich nur manchmal zum Jumpen (da gab es ein paar Rampen). Ansonsten ist der Lüderich empfehlenswert!

Du kannst mal Freesoul fragen, der ist viel in Overath und kennt aktuellere Trails.

Wenn du ein Bahnticket hast, in Oberberg gibt es schicke Strecken zB in Wiehl!

Hier was aus 2007 (Overath):


----------



## Ehrenfeld (9. Juli 2011)

die wichtigsten sind auf jeden fall auf frosthelm zu finden, wie schon geschrieben  nummer 9, sportplatztrail etc. lohnen immer.


----------



## anku66 (9. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Infos, suche nur jetzt nur noch Mitfahrer bzw. eine kleine Gruppe wo ich mich wenn es paßt anhängen kann.


----------



## Marc B (9. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich mal wieder Overath besuche, sage ich dir gerne Bescheid und zeige dir meine Hometrails, falls du Bock dazu hast. Ich habe zwar auch ein heavy bike, fahre aber dennoch die Berge hoch (habe eine Rohloff-Schaltung).

Mein Tipp: Nimm die RB25 in Richtung Köln bis Hoffnungsthal und check dort diese Location ab (mit Holz-Stunts und DH-Trail). Da sind auch immer Locals unterwegs!


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. Juli 2011)

Freesoul schrieb:


> die wichtigsten sind auf jeden fall auf frosthelm zu finden, wie schon geschrieben  nummer 9, sportplatztrail etc. lohnen immer.


 
Sind auch öfters in der Gegend unterwegs.
Nummer 9 und Schmeissfliege sind angeblich dicht, mit dickem Verbotsschild am Einstieg ..


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. Juli 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Sind auch öfters in der Gegend unterwegs.
> *Nummer 9 und Schmeissfliege sind angeblich dicht, mit dickem Verbotsschild am Einstieg* ..



stimmt


----------



## JoJo1963 (14. Januar 2013)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> stimmt



Hallo, Bigbike Fahrer aus Marialinden wohne im selben Nest,und fahre öfter alle mir bekannten Spots  können uns ja mal treffen.

Vg Joachim


----------



## Marc B (14. Januar 2013)

Sascha aka Bam Hill (Username im Forum hier) erzählt mir in letzter Zeit häufig, dass er Trails in Overath rocken geht - oha, jetzt war ich da schon ewig nicht mehr unterwegs und kenne die aktuellen Goldstücke in Sachen Trails wahrscheinlich gar nicht...

Grüße von einem Ex O-Town-Local...
Marc


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. Januar 2013)

So viel Auswahl mehr gibts da auch nicht, eher weniger... aber trotzdem feine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vegas (19. Januar 2013)

Wohne auch mitlerweile bei Overath. Wo oder wie finde ich denn die Trails?


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. Januar 2013)

Augen auf, im LMB nach Mitfahrgelegenheit schauen oder auf die schon erwähnte Frosthelm Seite.
Etwas Initiative Deinerseits solltest Du schon aufbringen.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (19. Januar 2013)

vegas schrieb:


> Wohne auch mitlerweile bei Overath. Wo oder wie finde ich denn die Trails?



Richtige Freeride Lines sind das nun auch nicht, da immer zu kurz, die Räder entwickeln da aber stellenweise einen richtig schönen Spieltrieb , und man bekommt einen netten Rundkurs hin. Kurv mal was die Hänge ab... entweder findest du den ein oder anderen selber, oder du triffst wen. 

Und wenn was fritte geht bitte Reparieren oder auf Seite schaffen. Recht hoch frequentiert da zeitweise. Nicht jeder kontrolliert da die Strecke bevor er mit Mach3 runter brettert.


----------



## Marc B (26. Januar 2013)

Bei Federath (höchster Punkt von Overath) soll es auch Sachen geben, wurde mir per Facebook mitgeteilt - kommt man wohl nur durch die Locals ran! Oder man sucht im Wald 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Ferkelmann (26. Januar 2013)

Schick doch die Koordinaten gleich öffentlich rum


----------



## Marc B (27. Januar 2013)

Nee, das habe ich nicht vor, keine Sorge 

In der Gegend um Federath habe ich Ende der 90er auch meine ersten Touren mit Armpump gehabt - Starrgabel meets dünne Unterärmchen auf Wurzelfeld 

Viel Spaß beim Overath erkunden weiterhin!
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (28. Januar 2013)

Die Locals bei Federath sind so um die 13 Jahre alt... interessanter Weise haben die aber da eine schönes Gespür für die richtige Linienwahl erwischt und deren Trail ist nicht zu sehr auf dicke Eier ausgelegt sondern auf Flow und Spass. So unbekannt ist das garnicht. Man trifft dort nahezu jedesmal auf Biker. Wäre nur blöd, wenn da es nun zu hochbetrieb kommt, weil jeder denkt, da kann rum"gefräst" werden. 

Das anschließende Heck lädt mehr zum spielen ein... wenn man dort ordentlich fährt kommen an die 1.000hm und 35km zusammen ohne ein Haus oder Straße zu sehen. Mit Trails sieht das aber dort eher mager aus, es gibt einiges, aber da ein großer Teil des Hecks Naturschutzgebiet ist, würde ich davon abraten vom Queerfeldeinerkunden, außer man kennt die einzelnen Parzellen. Gab früher schon dort Suchaktionen, weil sich Jugendliche auf der Suche nach der Silberkaule dort verlaufen oder verfahren haben.

Und zur falschen Uhrzeit und Tageszeit ist in Federath hochbetrieb an Wanderern und Reitern, da dort über die Jahre ein kleines Naherholungsgebiet geschaffen worden ist und aus dem Umland viele dorthin fahren. Deswegen würde ich da nicht unbedingt als Freeride-Location beschrieben. Knackige oder mittelmäßige Touren mit 30km und bis zu 1.000hm sind drin, ohne Asphalt und Häuser in Sichtweite, teilweise errinnert das an Klein-Kanada. Und wo sonst kann man das Siebengebirge und den Kölner Dom/Telekomturm bei gutem Wetter sehen und durch drei Kreise fahren (Oberbergischer, Rheinisch-Bergischer, Rhein-Sieg) 

     @marc_b Nicht nur du hast dort Ende der Neunziger dein Unwesen getrieben. Wenn man sich dort mal verfährt, lernt man schnell, wie schnell Ritzelpakete verschleißen, wenn man übertreibt und das bei bestimmten Untergründen ein Mindestmaß an Federweg doch angenehmer ist


----------

